# Internal-External HDD or a response to DTV eSATA



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Always been jealous how DTV ppl could easy connect bigger external hard to HR2x DVR. With some little drawback, sure - internal disk still spinning, making load to internal power supply and generating a heat. But it would running cool external HDD and you could easy swap it to another if if become full. 

So, strolling Fry's last three days looking for good deal, my eyes stop on some interesting good looking removable hard drive rack: Vantec "EZ.SWAP 4" Model MRK-401ST-BK and something clicked inside - I could put it on top of ViP622/722 and kill a few birds by one stone: no more excessive heat inside ViP, I could watch a temperature of the drive, would know all about activity (nay, just kidding, but there is an icon for that) and could control internal quiet fan. Adding to that clean metal boxing ( you can glue rubber feet, but I don't feel it's necessary) and some other advantage like testing it on PC in case of bad sectors, etc ...

After little metal work (it's OWNED DVR !) - two cuts of top cover matching that spot where is ground wire connected to the box ( the ground flap flipped down under 45 degree) and flipped up the piece of back side the cover, it created small but adequate rectangle hole for pass SATA ( original cable) and new power cable. The power cable is hand made from old server modular power supply ( thank Dell ) - one side is regular Molex 4 pin HDD connector matching the Vantec rack's power connector, other side was 16 (2x8) dual rows white connector like you could see on a cable from PC power supply connected to motherboard. I did cut 2x3 piece from it and left matching shape pins; second row is not required to cut - the dual row connector fit nicely into 622/722's socket. BTW, you'll need to rearrange pins - those original was totally different - you could use two smallest needles to disengage tiny metal side flaps what holding those contacts in place.
If someone will need more info I could make more pictures.

Now you could see final result:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is first result - temp stay 97°..99° F with fan speed set to low all night. I'm no telling about silence !


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I recently bought a SYBA Dual SATA Docking Station.

I didn't think of using it with my 722k since it is leased, but that sure is a nice concept.

I use the SATA docking station for backing up my EHD's, and other miscellaneous disk access on Windows. For EHD's on my 722k, I use bare drives with a USB docking station.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That dock has futuristic look.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Original ViP power connector from Molex you can find here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If I would do that again I would not cut a top cover to make a hole for SATA and power cable, I would cut down that existing ground flap for another 1/8"...


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Original connector from Molex you can find here.


Cool. A standard SATA or SATA to eSata cable should work also. Molex American Distributors.



P Smith said:


> If I would do that again I would not cut a top cover to make a hole for SATA and power cable, I would cut down that existing ground flap for another 1/8"...


Another alternative would be to remove the top cover and have the docking station to the side or on a different shelf. I might just try it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That would eliminate overheating the DVR, but you should keep your eyes on it, in case of cats, kids, spiders and other 'intruders'.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> That would eliminate overheating the DVR, but you should keep your eyes on it, in case of cats, kids, spiders and other 'intruders'.


You are right, of course. I used to run my 508 that way. The cats left it alone but it did tend to get dusty inside. I also had a heat sink sitting on the processor--or at least the one that got hot. For the drive(s) I had them in mobile racks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Heat sinks ... I'm installing them (self adhesive type from surplus store, matching chip geometry ) in each box what I did open, without hesitation.

BTW, that *power* Molex connector is not standard what you can find in computer store. Check digi-key P/N: WM23610-ND.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Results of using different speed of a fan - temp inside of the rack [enclosure]:
- Low [2200 RPM] - 99° F
- Medium [3300 RPM] - 90° F
- High [4100 RPM] - 86° F.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New observation after a 10 days of using internal HDD outside of the 622:

- a temperature readings (Counters) dropped below a temperature of HDD residing inside of external enclosure by own temp sensor: 92° F vs 100° F.

So, there is an answer to those ppl who're wondered - what temps he seen under Counters menu ?
The answer is - *the temp is inside of DVR*.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Mar 31, 2004)

I have an older 522 and been doing something similar to use a bigger drive without breaking the seal on the leased box. But on the 522s the timers are kept on the hard disk. I have between 50 and 70 timers at any time, so changing out disks to get even more capacity would not be practical (for me). It would be a nightmare to reenter all the timers every time I filled up one disk and plugged in a new one. Do the 722s, etc keep the timers in NVRAM or somewhere other than the hard drive (maybe in your Dish account on some server since these are network capable)? If so, that might be the final nudge I need to upgrade.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Same way - inside of a file on HDD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just a short note - in a second DVR I found a way to avoid any alteration of rear panel: just bend down a tab with grounding green wire, the rectangular existing hole is big enough to accommodate flat SATA cable and 4-wire power connection.


----------

